# Fast firing a slingshot?



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

I've tried a fast slinging:






But, has anyone tried the fast firing a slingshot?

Is the videos?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fast does not mean much if you cannot hit the target. M.J here on the forum holds the Guiness world record for most soda cans in one minute at 10 meters. There is also a fellow on here from China who is very fast and accurate, but has not tried for the Guiness record.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

check on you tube for a guy called pfshooter he does tutorials on fast draw and speed shooting with a slingshot he is amazing


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

I found the pfshooter videos. And yes; he is amazing!

Is M.J. video?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome Brother


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73842


Are you in a witness protection program or just a super hero ?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lets not forget the late Rufus Hussey brother!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a look at these:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjUwNzUwNzUy.html






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

@Charles:

WOW!

@Treefork:

people ask me this often;

I do not want to be on the internet in my own name and face. h34r:

@Crypter:

Thanks!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

You're welcome brother!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

And the purpose of the cagoule (face mask) is?


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

That, no one will recognize. I would like to be unknown.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I can see why!


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

See, for example, this is my video:

Would you do this you'll own a straight face?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Why not??? If I were into that stuff, why should I care, unless it is illegal ... and in that case I would not be posting a video!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Timpa, I agree that you have a right to conceal your face, and Charles, with all due respect, I beg to disagree. It's not about censorship, it's about common sense. My concern is the public image for our sport and these videos do little to promote it, quite the contrary. There are many other forums that fuel on this kind of material. 
A healthy and growing public acceptance of out sport is what we should all be striving for. That takes a lot of nurturing, and some self restraint.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmmm .... when you hide your face, you suggest there is something suspicious and sinister about what you are doing. That does not seem to me to be a good way to promote a sport.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

This is not illegal. Tested only historical weapon in my own yard.

But, I do a great sin:* I am an adult, which is childish.* It is a huge sin in Finland.

Therefore, the mask.


----------

